# CLT V2 by Infinite - Coiling advice needed



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/4/15)

Hi guys, any help would be greatly appreciated.

So recently I got a CLT V2 and am struggling on what drill bit or screw driver size to use, they kinda look like this - 







But I have a bigger pack that has more sizes, could anyone please recommend which size to use for my CLT V2(preferably in mm). I tried yesterday, and got the coils perfect. But when I tried to put the wick in - it totally destroyed the coil, i felt like the coils were too small.

Also, I have 26G Kanthal which I am using.

Any suggestions or help would be taken to heart.

Thank you, 
Matthew


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

I run mine on 26G dual coils. 2mm Id on the coils. Around 6-8 wraps per coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I run mine on 26G dual coils. 2mm Id on the coils. Around 6-8 wraps per coil.



Thank you @Viper_SA I really appreciate it.

Did you perhaps play Xbox 360? ^^,


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

lol, no Xbox360..... Not really what you would call a 'gamer'.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> lol, no Xbox360..... Not really what you would call a 'gamer'.



Could you take a picture of your CLT v2 so that I can use it as reference?


----------



## WHeunis (13/4/15)

2.5mm would be an ideal place to START in my opinion.
If you use that and feel like you want more cloud and less flavour - go larger (3mm+)
If you feel you could do with less clouds but more flavour, go smaller (2mm-)

I wouldnt recommend going smaller than 2mm on a dripper.
I sometimes do 1mm nano-coils in dual setups on tanks - but those take practice to get just right.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> 2.5mm would be an ideal place to START in my opinion.
> If you use that and feel like you want more cloud and less flavour - go larger (3mm+)
> If you feel you could do with less clouds but more flavour, go smaller (2mm-)
> 
> ...



Thank you @WHeunis I really do appreciate it.

I will defiantly try to start on a 2.5 mm coil build first.


----------



## Dubz (13/4/15)

I agree 2.5mm ID on a RDA will be the smallest I would use.


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/15)

I like building slanted coils, so this is my build

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/4/15)

Your build looks incredible, i cant imagine how it fires.


----------

